

2x2048 - chrischen
http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html

======
chrischen
It seems I might have saturated my 50 connection limit or something... I'm
using peerjs and it's stopped working.

EDIT: Fixed (as of 10:50 AM PST).

~~~
jgeewax
Can you try using Firebase? Seems like it might be a good tool for the job...

~~~
jgeewax
Or maybe allow us to enter our own PeerJS API key?

~~~
chrischen
Sure. Just clone
[https://github.com/chrischen/2x2048](https://github.com/chrischen/2x2048).

I'm setting up my own peerjs server now.

------
wojcikstefan
Seriously, let's stop using various 2048 clones to get to the top of the main
HN page and get back to work.

~~~
headbiznatch
FUCK THAT

sorry - had to

~~~
headbiznatch
I honestly believe the nerdery around 2048 to be a generally positive thing. I
love games and the possibilities they hold for shared understanding of
systems...

------
hablahaha
"All other sites are derivatives of this derivative, and should be used with
extreme caution." Que??? I don't think all other sites are derivatives of
_your_ derivative, unless you were joking? I think you accidentally double
downed on the original disclaimer. But, this is really cool, already showed my
friends!

------
4lun
Appears to be down, from peerjs.com I'm getting

    
    
        {"type":"ERROR","payload":{"msg":"Server has reached its concurrent user limit"}}

------
p4bl0
What are the browser requirements? I cannot get it to work.

~~~
chrischen
Latest versions of Chrome or Firefox.

------
fakeanon
The box after "Give this link to the other player:" is blank for me with the
latest version of Firefox.

~~~
chrischen
We're debugging the webRTC server. There's too much load at the moment.

~~~
fakeanon
Okay, thank you for the explanation.

------
Ellipsis753
Can someone please test this with me.
[http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html#a2sfouwg03aw0zfr](http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html#a2sfouwg03aw0zfr)

Edit: Humn, now just says "blue's turn". I can't do anything...

~~~
chrischen
Sorry we have a bug if more than 2 people join the game. Once the third person
joins it messes up the game. Fixing this right now.

You can try making sure there's only one other person connected, and whoever
is the guest (the person with the hash in the url) refresh the page to
reconnect.

------
vinh0811
Here is my game on Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.contraryki...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.contrarykid.twos)

~~~
RivieraKid
Why? There is about a hundred 2048 games for Android, be more creative next
time. Do you think this is an easy way to earn some money? I feel contempt for
every dev who makes an ad-supported 2048 or Flappy Bird clone.

------
spacesword
You should put the score beside the board so we don't have to scroll up to see
it every time. Also a chat feature would be cool. Other than that, very fun
version.

------
joelgreen
[http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html#kht4c90huboi529](http://instapainting.com/2x2048/index.html#kht4c90huboi529)

~~~
chrischen
I honestly have no idea what happens if two people try to connect to the same
game! Let me know.

~~~
joelgreen
Someone connected, we were playing and then it stopped working. It said it was
my turn but it wasn't responding. Refreshing the page made me disconnect.

~~~
chrischen
The host can't refresh the page, but the guest player can, to reestablish
connection. I think if a third person joins it freezes the game, and one of
the guests would have to reconnect.

------
Pxtl
Trying trivial approach of opening 2 tabs and "connecting" through that, but
it doesn't seem to work.

------
dudus
More like 2048÷2

------
hleszek
Could you connect to other players automatically ?

~~~
chrischen
Like matchmaking? Yes, planning that. This was literally hacked up in 2 days.
Please don't look at the source haha.

------
reshambabble
Using Chrome and it's not working!

